# Emerson College - MFA in Writing for Film and Television



## Chris W (Aug 28, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Emerson College - MFA in Writing for Film and Television. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2018)

The Film School Emerson College - MFA in Writing for Film and Television has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline, Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## DylanR (Mar 5, 2019)

In reading about this program on the school's website, it seems like you meet up in person with other students and professors for a week at the beginning of the semester, then the rest of the program is online. Can anyone clarify that that is truly how they operate?


----------



## irickardow101 (Mar 5, 2019)

DylanR said:


> In reading about this program on the school's website, it seems like you meet up in person with other students and professors for a week at the beginning of the semester, then the rest of the program is online. Can anyone clarify that that is truly how they operate?




Hey Dylan, 

Yes.   Emerson is a low-residency program which meets at the begging of each semester for about a week straight (very long, and intense hours).  The fall semester meets in Boston, and the Spring semester meets in Los Angeles.  The rest of the semester is to be completed online. 

The program is intended to give you the flexibility to complete and internship, or work in the field while you are still in school.


----------



## irickardow101 (Mar 5, 2019)

Has anyone here applied to Emerson?


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 5, 2019)

Didn’t apply for MFA but I’m an Emerson alumna if anyone has questions about the school in general ?


----------



## houwriteston (Mar 5, 2019)

@irickardow101 I did


----------



## appleworker (Apr 2, 2019)

I received admitted letter, unfortunately no scholarship, do you know how to pursue large scholarship at college? My financial situation is bad. I guess they are generous to new applicants, but I didn't be chosen(;


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school Emerson College - MFA in Writing for Film and Television has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school Emerson College - MFA in Writing for Film and Television has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Emerson College - MFA in Writing for Film and Television has been updated:

Updated deadlines and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school Emerson College - MFA in Writing for Film and Television has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

